# HELP !!! My Brother in-law just came from California to visit me...



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Here in Florida,

He is a brainwashed California LIBERAL extremist,
OMG !! 
Should I eliminate him, I do most of the cooking (hint,hint )(teasingly)

California is brainwashing their citizens. I could do it in his sleep (teasing)
:smt015


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

We are not all brainwashed California LIBERAL extremist's here in Southern California. Bet he is from Northern California!


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Did you cal 911 and EMS? Hint. hint. hint. smile-:watching:


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Take him to the range........
Goldwing


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

PT111Pro said:


> Did you cal 911 and EMS? Hint. hint. hint. smile-:watching:


Not yet,lol.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

goldwing said:


> Take him to the range........
> Goldwing


Accidental shooting at gun range, hmm , good idea.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

pic said:


> Accidental shooting at gun range, hmm , good idea.


No need to shoot him. Just show him how much fun shooting sports are.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Now that you have brought this up, It would be in your best interest to make sure that nothing happens to him. A good assassin keeps things to himself! :evil:
Goldwing


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Strap on your gun as you go about your affairs at home. This ought to get his attention and perhaps a bit of a rise out of him. If nothing else, it should open up some interesting conversations.


----------



## Weasel_Clubber (Dec 8, 2014)

Take him down to one of the seedier areas of town. Tell him your dropping him off and will be back in a few hours to pick him up....if he's still around.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Take him to the range for sure. There are a lot of us libs that like and own guns, and as many more that don't know they do because no-one has shown them how much fun shooting things can be.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

First try reason, then try emotion, if all else fail electro-shock theraphy


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Ask him who he last voted for for Governor. If he voted for Jerry Brown, then he's already been probed and reprogrammed by the Martians. No hope at that point. Take him deep sea fishing, far offshore on a rough day...................... He might even find some of his alien kin in the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Make him sleep outside.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

pic said:


> Here in Florida,
> 
> He is a brainwashed California LIBERAL extremist,
> OMG !!
> ...


Hmmmmm, how hard is it to get him committed?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Strap on your gun as you go about your affairs at home.


If he asks questions, tell him he's on his own, under Florida law you can only defend/protect yourself, not In-laws. (unlike southern states where there are no in laws cause everyone's related  ) (<= joke)


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The funny part about my brother inlaw. He was a diehard republican until he moved to California. My wife told me (second marriage) that he use to sit with her first born child and repeatedly kept saying to the one year old baby "REPUBLICAN, Can you say republican"
He wanted the baby's first word to be republican,lol. True story. He did attend USC ,received his bachelors degree in business.

There might be a light at the end of the tunnel, he did ask about a trip to the gun range.
One other fact, he is a Navy veteran. 

I don't argue or debate his beliefs, I reinforce his opinion so he won't draw a line in the sand.
It'll make the conversion much easier, hehe. I did offer to take him through the process of getting his fla permit, his eyes went wide,:smt107


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Well - pic I don't know if a Liberal an be a extremist fit. A Liberal view has a extreme lack of reality and than he went to a College. WoW, so he lost his common sense and replaced it with College intellectualism.
I know only assault Liberals or they claiming to be Liberal but they are not. From California you said and College brainwashed?
May be a brainwashed assault Liberal or a extreme brainwashed assault Liberal. He ask for range and weapon? Call 911 and let a Doc see him, just to make sure before he get a hand on a weapon. He may shoot himself and you get the blame.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> W<snip> ... College intellectualism.
> <snip again> ... College brainwashed?
> <more snippage>


You make education sound like a Bad Thing...


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> You make education sound like a Bad Thing...


Unfortunately, our college and university campuses are full of left leaning professors who like nothing more than to indoctrinate our youth rather than teach them. This is not an opinion or conjecture; it is fact.


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

Education is not a bad thing; however, the fact that colleges only focus on liberal/progressive agendas is bad. School is supposed to teach and allow an individual to form their own opinions - not jam one perspective down everyone's throat...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

It never occurred to me about the college professors, makes a whole lot of sense to me now that I reflect back to my college days. I imagine professors of today are much more extreme .

I'll save that info and use that for a future debate. No matter how hard I try to avoid it, it is imminent,lol. Thanks


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Probably is... Luckily, I went to a college that specialised in my field - yacht design - and had no pretensions to Higher Thought. I became a liberal all by myself.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

BackyardCowboy said:


> If he asks questions, tell him he's on his own, under Florida law you can only defend/protect yourself, not In-laws. (unlike southern states where there are no in laws cause everyone's related  ) (<= joke)


Florida USED to be a Southern state.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> Probably is... Luckily, I went to a college that specialised in my field - yacht design - and had no pretensions to Higher Thought. I became a liberal all by myself.


Lol, you didn't need any help :anim_lol:

It's all understood, but imagine where you live they decide to ban boating or sailing. Maybe for polluting the waters or they discovered the hull of your boat is killing to many fish. 
How would you react?
When something that has been your life style, your way of life is taken away, or is slowly eroding , it can be upsetting.
Many law abiding citizens have grown up with firearms as their way of life, as you have with your love of sailing.

I realize you are not advocating to take firearms away, but only happy with your situation not to CCW.

If you supposedly have been living your life CCW ,and it were to be taken away, then possibly you would be in opposition in RI.

It's harder to oppose something you never had .

I'm only making a point of why there are many hardcore pro gun LAW ABIDING willing to fight to maintain their way of life. Thanks


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> Lol, you didn't need any help :anim_lol:
> 
> It's all understood, but imagine where you live they decide to ban boating or sailing. Maybe for polluting the waters or they discovered the hull of your boat is killing to many fish.
> How would you react?
> ...


No argument there at all. I guess my counterpoint would be, if they decide to ban boating, would lifetime CCW's that have never set foot on a boat in salt water actually give a damn? Probably not, would be my guess.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> It never occurred to me about the college professors, makes a whole lot of sense to me now that I reflect back to my college days. I imagine professors of today are much more extreme .
> 
> I'll save that info and use that for a future debate. No matter how hard I try to avoid it, it is imminent,lol. Thanks


One fine example would be Ward Churchill, but you don't have to look for them, they are everywhere. It's not just College professors though. Regular school teachers are liberalized by their liberal teachers from kindergarten through graduation from college and then most of them join a left leaning union as a prerequisite to employment. I know that I am generalizing and that there are exceptions, but for the most part our kids have little chance without lots of guidance from their parents.
Goldwing


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

My oldest got her Law degree from Columbia - possibly the most left-wing liberal school in the entire world. Hell, they hosted Ahmedinejad as a lecturer...


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

But that is not even funny anymore.
The United States of America became the biggest importer of well educated people in the world. What had happen? Are Americans not smart enough anymore or is College off Topic?
When you go in the big science temples or hospitals like MD Anderson as an example, one of the best known Cancer Hospitals in the world, you will not find any US American Doctor or scientist in there that are younger than 45 or 50 most likely they are much older than that. The US scientist and highly world recognized capacities become old and no replacement from the US in sight.
The high educated younger doctors and scientist, between 30 and 45, coming from Korea, India, Pakistan, Chechnya, Ukrain, Russia, African countries like Kenia and many from the Middle East. Well - yes there are some quota woman from the US but always in positions that they can be noisy but can’t do any harm. I know is time consuming but If you don't believe me, just go to the web pages of MD Anderson, the May-clinic and other science institutions check the names and their ages.

I don’t know, but for sure our College Students and young Academics are very well informed about communism left views and Liberalism. I bet no one can beat them in politically correctness. 

But like I said, now is it no fun anymore.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

BackyardCowboy said:


> If he asks questions, tell him he's on his own, under Florida law you can only defend/protect yourself, not In-laws. *(unlike southern states where there are no in laws cause everyone's related*  ) (<= joke)


You've got that a little backwards. Seems I recall reading something a few years back that in New York, you could marry your first cousin. Anyway, this must be true 'cause y'all look alike.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

high pockets said:


> Florida USED to be a Southern state.


Yep. There's a saying in Florida. "If you want to go South, go north".


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> No argument there at all. I guess my counterpoint would be, if they decide to ban boating, would lifetime CCW's that have never set foot on a boat in salt water actually give a damn? Probably not, would be my guess.


Boats, salt water, salt marshes, the perennial change of tides and movement of the sea and surf. Truly all are among God's greatest gifts to us. Nothing like a soft Southern breeze over a salt marsh in the early evening hours.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> You've got that a little backwards. Seems I recall reading something a few years back that in New York, you could marry your first cousin. Anyway, this must be true 'cause y'all look alike.


 :smt023


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> first try reason, then try emotion, if all else fail electro-shock theraphy


taser taser taser !!!


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

A professor at a College in Denver:

College prof makes students recite anti-American 'pledge of allegiance' | Fox News


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy:
Not to mention high schools. Teacher's unions are a core constituency of the Democratic Party. There answer is always "more money". It's always "for the kids". When in reality most of the money goes for benefits and salaries. Smaller class sizes equal more teachers to be hired which makes the teacher's unions even stronger. They think we are all too stupid to figure that out. The reality is that strong parental upbringing determines whether a child will be successful or not.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

BackyardCowboy said:


> :smt023


Good you noticed the slice of humor in that.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy:


> Boats, salt water, salt marshes, the perennial change of tides and movement of the sea and surf. Truly all are among God's greatest gifts to us. Nothing like a soft Southern breeze over a salt marsh in the early evening hours.


Nothing like being in the middle of the Sonoran Desert when it's 118 degrees. The only thing you can hear is the wind whistling through the Palo Verde trees, sucking the moisture right out of your skin! It's amazing that anything can survive out there. A fascinating place to be sure, yet it is teaming with life, a masterpiece of nature indeed!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> SouthernBoy:
> Not to mention high schools. Teacher's unions are a core constituency of the Democratic Party. There answer is always "more money". It's always "for the kids". When in reality most of the money goes for benefits and salaries. Smaller class sizes equal more teachers to be hired which makes the teacher's unions even stronger. They think we are all too stupid to figure that out. The reality is that strong parental upbringing determines whether a child will be successful or not.


Yes sir. Spot on and amen to that.

In the early 90's, I served as the Athletic Booster Club president of the high school where both of my daughters attended in Arlington, VA. Three times a year, I had to MC an awards ceremony, among other of my duties as president. On my last MC assignment, as I passed the torch to the next occupier of that position, I made a little speech. In speech I talked about things that were decidedly un-PC at the time (this was 1992 as I recall). I encouraged the students not to identify their citizenship with a hyphen, to honor God as they chose to do so, and told them that they lived in the greatest nation on earth and to take advantage of the opportunities available to them.

Well the kids gave me a standing ovation and the parents kind of looked around and then decided it was okay to do the same. But then, you should have seen and heard some of the stuff I did with those kids when running the concession stands or sitting in the stands at games. I know some of our parental volunteers probably thought I had far overstepped the PC and other boundaries but the kids loved it and I had one heck of a lot of fun.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> SouthernBoy:
> 
> Nothing like being in the middle of the Sonoran Desert when it's 118 degrees. The only thing you can hear is the wind whistling through the Palo Verde trees, sucking the moisture right out of your skin! It's amazing that anything can survive out there. A fascinating place to be sure, yet it is teaming with life, a masterpiece of nature indeed!


America has the most varied geographic and meteorological anomalies of any nation on earth. It is truly amazing what we have here. Amazing and beautiful.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

SailDesign said:


> No argument there at all. I guess my counterpoint would be, if they decide to ban boating, would lifetime CCW's that have never set foot on a boat in salt water actually give a damn? Probably not, would be my guess.


I for 1 would give a damn and would speak up against it. I would care because every thing that gets taken or restricted by government is just one more step to control of your life. Every inch that is taken away is one more we will play hell to get back. the excuses are limitless, for the safety, for the children, to help the helpless, to protect the endangered creature, and they will not stop taking.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

desertman said:


> SouthernBoy:
> 
> Nothing like being in the middle of the Sonoran Desert when it's 118 degrees. The only thing you can hear is the wind whistling through the Palo Verde trees, sucking the moisture right out of your skin! It's amazing that anything can survive out there. A fascinating place to be sure, yet it is teaming with life, a masterpiece of nature indeed!


I did enjoy the desert, but having been raised on the ocean I class it with most cities - fun to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there.

Thank heavens there are people that prefer the desert, though - otherwise the coasts would be over-crowded.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

> Unfortunately, our college and university campuses are full of left leaning professors who like nothing more than to indoctrinate our youth rather than teach them. This is not an opinion or conjecture; it is fact.


No kidding,,,
I once had a professor tell me I couldn't bring my messenger bag into her classroom.

It has a holster built into it and that made her nervous.

I once sponsored (or tried to) a "Dress like a Pirate Day" for a United Way fundraiser,,,
I was told by our dean (actually her representative) that my choice of prizes for the costume contest was "Inappropriate".

They were Avon bottles shaped like flintlock pirate pistols.

I attended Oklahoma State University,,,
Our mascot is *Pistol Pete*.

.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

aarondhgraham said:


> No kidding,,,
> I once had a professor tell me I couldn't bring my messenger bag into her classroom.
> 
> It has a holster built into it and that made her nervous.
> ...




Luckily, not ALL left-leaning folks are like that. Only the Left-wing equivalent of the Tea-Party folks... (We haven't come up with a name for them yet, suggestions are welcomed, and probably will be laughed over)


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SailDesign:


> Thank heavens there are people that prefer the desert, though - otherwise the coasts would be over-crowded.


Thank heavens there are people that prefer the coasts - otherwise the deserts would be over-crowded. Somehow I don't think so, not enough water, plenty of sand though.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

desertman said:


> SailDesign:
> 
> Thank heavens there are people that prefer the coasts - otherwise the deserts would be over-crowded. Somehow I don't think so, not enough water, plenty of sand though.


Wait - did we just sideways-agree on something...?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SailDesign:


> Wait - did we just sideways-agree on something...?


Well maybe. We do need water and both places have sand.


----------

